

Haxx.ly - remix any website with your own css/js to share with friends - mtcmorris
http://www.haxx.ly

======
vineet
Great idea. I like the ability to share with friends.

Some improvements/feature suggestions:

1\. It will be helpful to have an easier UI to modify the css/js - something
like what the stylebot chrome plugin does.

2\. This gets into a nice place for discussing web sites within a team. I can
imagine this tool being really helpful for Marketing teams.

3\. The above might ask for features like the ability to replace some text,
highlight other text easily, and add comments. You might want to consider
something like WebNotes (<http://www.webnotes.net/>) for feature additions.

4\. Similarly the above suggests charging options based on team size: publicly
visible or 1 person teams would be free, but with larger organizations you can
have a higher price point. Also paid users might be able to get get benefits
like saving pages for more than 2-3 months and being able to create a report
of the work that they did (for their bosses/clients).

------
knoopx
I'd rather use <http://defunkt.io/dotjs/>

~~~
derpmeister
But it requires Mac OS X, so I'd rather leave my rectum intact and use
haxx.ly.

------
ajankovic
Isn't this a fertile ground for exploits? Session hijacking comes first to
mind.

~~~
mtcmorris
I've given some thought to that - it uses the same mechanisms as jsfiddle
(different domains) and you can view the haxx code. As such CSRF should be
fine and SSL isn't supported on public haxxlies.

I however, wouldn't recommend signing in through the service :)

------
naww
How do you intend to handle legal matters? News sites fiercely defend their
content so if I make a haxxly of CNN news site and remove all ads would you be
liable and forced to remove that haxxly site?

~~~
mtcmorris
In this day and age there's nothing to stop people running Adblock if they
really don't want to see ads. This would be easier in the longer term for the
person anyway (haxxly proxying to CNN is slower than going to CNN directly w/
Adblock).

Regardless, I'll cross that bridge if/when it comes up. Site terms are here:
<http://www.haxx.ly/terms>

------
johnx123-up
_Failed to load resource: the server responded with a status of 406 (Not
Acceptable)[http://www.haxx.ly/counter/58?referrer=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.haxx...](http://www.haxx.ly/counter/58?referrer=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.haxx.ly%2F)
Uncaught SyntaxError: Unexpected token < _

On HN Redesign <http://www.haxx.ly/h/1m> And so, doesn't work for me.

~~~
mtcmorris
The actual code for that haxxly doesn't do anything (well - it attempts to
load jquery and sets the font tag to arial). Check out
<http://www.haxx.ly/h/28> for a quick example.

The 406 is the view counter just reporting you've viewed the page. The script
error was an error on that particular haxxly.

~~~
eli
Out of curiosity, why do you use 406 for your view counter?

~~~
mtcmorris
It's [406] "not acceptable" to register more than one view per haxx!

------
vog
This is a great idea, although for productive use I'd prefer that as a browser
extension or bookmarklet, rather than having to visit a foreign website
(haxx.ly). On the other hand, that separate website is a comfortable way to
show my results to others.

~~~
vhf
Stylebot (chrome extension) lets you do that. That's actually what I use for
HN, by example.

It's a really good extension. Click it, click directly on your page to select
a DOM element, enter any valid CSS, and it's saved for your next visit.

------
ghostblog
If we use this website to "remix" Brazzers can we get the Libyans to take
their domain away

------
beyti
I'm not sure but, if this all sends requests from a single domain; it will be
treated as a visitor-tracking-malfunction issue. I wouldn't like that if I'd
have ads or related stuff like that in my site customized and viewed through
here.

~~~
mtcmorris
I do my best by forwarding the client through with x-fowarded-for however it's
completely up to the provider.

That said there's nothing to stop the haxx disabling/hiding ads or the visitor
running Adblock for that matter.

------
prydonius
What kind of pro plans do you have in mind for this? I could use this for
demonstrating slight UI changes of a design, but I would want it to be
private.

~~~
mtcmorris
Yep. Private plans + a whole raft of other features I didn't have time to
implement (SSL support, regex substitution on html, basic auth support etc
etc). Any other suggestions?

~~~
labirint
May be optional code obfuscation.

------
nicolethenerd
Cool. Reminds me of <http://www.hackasaurus.org/> \- though that seems to be
more kid-oriented.

------
lazyjones
This is nice for website redesign competitions, i.e. when you want to involve
your users in your next redesign and give prizes for the best ideas...

------
shawabawa3
All of the pages just come up with "Not Found" for me

~~~
mtcmorris
Any particular URLs? Does <http://www.haxx.ly/h/28> as an example?

~~~
agos
Me too, on all URLs including the one you posted.

~~~
mtcmorris
If you wouldn't mind, please send me an email with your browser: mike@haxx.ly

Thanks heaps!

~~~
Kissy
It's the same for me, Firefox & Chrome (Ubuntu) :(

~~~
netcorps
Google Chrome on Win 7, 64 bit - all pages report "not found". Also behind a
companies squid proxy if that might have something to do with it.

Make it work please! It's cool idea, good for showing some design changes
without having to change anything in the original page, not even a detection
if someone wants to see the new preview etc.

~~~
Kissy
In my case I am also running behind a Squid proxy, maybe it's what's wrong.

------
auston
Tried to make HN iPhone friendly, you guys don't scale down your frame for
device. That would have been nice ;)

~~~
naww
Cheat and use only the iframe src. Example [http://haxx-
prox.herokuapp.com/proxy/452276e51f1aee679c4d26c...](http://haxx-
prox.herokuapp.com/proxy/452276e51f1aee679c4d26c62805e2b555bbf5ed/http%3A%2F%2F194.71.107.80)

------
fredwu
Fun little example #trollface: <http://www.haxx.ly/h/2f>

~~~
mforsberg
Good one.

------
howells
I don't get errors, but none of the sites actually look any different to their
original state for me...

~~~
criswell
You'll probably have to use a lot of !important if you're using not-very
specific selectors.

------
fu86
I'd prefer Greasemonkey/Tampermonkey for this kind of task.

~~~
bluetidepro
Greasemonkey/Tampermonkey works great if you just want to modify something for
yourself, but I have yet to find a good way to share that with others (that
are less technical). This would be a great resource to show a handful of small
changes to a bunch of people by sending them a link and having it be as easy
as that, though.

------
sturmeh
Is there anything to prevent malicious scripts being run?

~~~
mtcmorris
It should be as good as jsfiddle.

The haxxlys run in an iframe on a separate domain to haxx.ly (similar to
jsfiddle) to prevent you from hacking haxxly with haxxly.

You could use it to phish with but there is a giant banner saying this website
is from haxxly and is altered. Also you can view the code yourself and flag it
if it's bad.

------
debacle
I keep getting an infinite redirect.

~~~
mtcmorris
On what particular URL? Depending how servers are configured they may not like
haxx.ly.

